# Silver member currently on 4 month trip



## goaliedave (Jan 5, 2019)

Hi... I use mostly Diamond when travelling due to the great 50% & 75% off sales and upgrades / insurance benefits. 

Has anyone used their new free week presentation giveaway?


----------



## applepie (Jan 21, 2019)

Can you explain how you've been able to travel for 4 months on 15,000 points?  I love the last minute options for 50% off and that they allow you to rent additional points as a one time purchase.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 21, 2019)

To the OP...

Are you traveling off season or very low season only?   Let’s just say the average week in Diamond Club Points is 6000 points at a  50% discount or 3000 points for a week vacation.  Example #2..next at a 75% off discount equal 4500 discount Club Points or 1500 for a seven (7) nights vacation stay.

1500 Diamond Club Points for a seven (7) nights vacations is only 10 weeks or two (2) months and two(2) weeks of timeshare vacations . Still that is not bad for 15,000 Diamond Club Points.


----------



## gjw007 (Jan 24, 2019)

pedro47 said:


> To the OP...
> 
> Are you traveling off season or very low season only?   Let’s just say the average week in Diamond Club Points is 6000 points at a  50% discount or 3000 points for a week vacation.  Example #2..next at a 75% off discount equal 4500 discount Club Points or 1500 for a seven (7) nights vacation stay.
> 
> 1500 Diamond Club Points for a seven (7) nights vacations is only 10 weeks or two (2) months and two(2) weeks of timeshare vacations . Still that is not bad for 15,000 Diamond Club Points.



I had gotten 6 weeks out of 4000 points.  The most points was 875 for the week all 1-bedrooms.   You must travel during extreme slow periods and diamond must give 75% discounts.  I stayed in Williamsburg and Orlando.  So yah, I think it can be done


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 24, 2019)

To the OP sounds liked your plans are working just fine.


----------



## chemteach (Jan 24, 2019)

goaliedave said:


> Has anyone used their new free week presentation giveaway?


What is the "free week presentation giveaway"?


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 24, 2019)

I think they mean the free vacation you get when you buy new Points.


----------



## applepie (Jan 25, 2019)

I can speak to this and give you all of the options.  If you buy points, they give you a dream vacation that can include airfare and hotel with a value up to a certain amount.  The lowest points like 3,000 only provide accommodations for a few days, but the most points provide up to a cruise.  In all cases, accommodations and airfare are for 2 people.  The options are as follows:

3,000 points are accommodations only and 20% off rental car:

Las Vegas - 5 nights at Polo Tower Suites in 1 bedroom 
Orlando - 5 nights at Mystic Dunes Resort & Golf Club in 1 bedroom 
Honolulu - 5 nights at The Modern Honolulu in Standard Hotel Room
Kona - 5 nights at Royal Kona Resort in Standard Hotel Room
St. Louis - 5 nights at Red Lion Hotel St. Louis City Center in Standard Hotel Room
San Diego - 5 nights at Hyatt Regency Mission Bay Spa and Marina in Standard Hotel Room

6,000 points are accommodations and airfare with 20% off rental car

Las Vegas - 5 nights at Polo Tower Suites in 1 bedroom 
Orlando - 5 nights at Mystic Dunes Resort & Golf Club in 1 bedroom 
Honolulu - 5 nights at The Modern Honolulu in Standard Hotel Room
Kona - 4 nights at Royal Kona Resort in Standard Hotel Room
St. Louis - 5 nights at Red Lion Hotel St. Louis City Center in Standard Hotel Room
San Diego - 5 nights at Hyatt Regency Mission Bay Spa and Marina in Standard Hotel Room

7,500 points are accommodations, airfare, 20% off rental car and can include a cruise or stays at 2 places

Orlando and Caribbean Cruise - 4 nights at Mystic Dunes Resort & Golf Club 1 bedroom and 7 nights Caribbean Cruise Ocean View Cabin
Kona - 6 nights at Royal Kona Resort in Standard Hotel Room
Honolulu - 7 nights at The Modern Honolulu in Standard Hotel Room
Maui - 5 nights at Royal Lahaina Resort in Standard Hotel Room
Las Vegas & Mexican Riviera Cruise - 4 nights at Polo Towers Suites in 1 Bedroom and 7 nights Mexican Riviera Cruise Ocean View Cabin
Orlando & City Urban Hopper - 4 nights at Mystic Dunes Resort & Golf Club and your choice of 4 nights at Chicago, New York, Nashville, Miami, or Washington DC
Las Vegas and City Urban Hopper - 4 nights at Polo Tower Suites and 4 nights in Los Angeles, San Francisco, San Diego, Seattle, or Vancouver
Orlando & Costa Rica - 3 nights at Mystic Dunes Resort & Golf Club in 1 bedroom and 6 nights in Costa Rica in Standard Hotel Room
​15,000 points are accommodations, airfare, 10-20% off rental car and can include a cruise or stays at 2 places

Orlando to Ireland, Germany, Italy, or Greece - 5 nights at Mystic Dunes Resort & Golf Club - 1 bedroom and 7 nights in Dublin, Berlin, Rome, or Athens in Standard Hotel Room
Orlando to the Caribbean - 4 nights at Mystic Dunes Resort & Golf Club in 1 bedroom and 7 nights in St. Croix, Aruba, or Turks & Caicos in Standard Hotel Room (not sure if it is a tour or not, but it talks about the different cities you will see)
Hawaiian Trifecta Honolulu, Maui, Kona - 4 nights at Modern, 3 nights in Maui, 4 nights in Kona standard hotel rooms
Las Vegas to Costa Rica - 4 nights at Polo Tower Suites in 1 bedroom and 8 nights in Costa Rica at Standard Hotel Room
Orlando to Rio de Janeiro - 4 nights at Mystic Dunes Resort & Golf Club in 1 bedroom and 7 nights in Rio de Janeiro in Standard Hotel Room
Honolulu & Hawaiian Cruise - 3 nights at The Modern Honolulu in Standard Hotel Room, and 7 nights Hawaiian Cruise inside cabin
Las Vegas and Alaskan Cruise - 4 nights at Polo Towers Suites in 1 bedroom and 7 night Alaskan Cruise in Ocean View Cabin

25,000 points are accommodations, airfare, 10-20% off rental car and can include a cruise or stays at 2 places

Honolulu to Australia - 5 nights at The Modern Honolulu and 7 nights in Sydney in standard hotel rooms
Orlando to Denmark & Scandinavian Cruise - 4 nights at Mystic Dunes Resort & Golf Club in1 bedroom, 2 nights in Copenhagen in Standard Hotel Room, 9 nights Scandinavian/Russian Cruise in Balcony Cabin
Las Vegas Peru - 4 nights at Polo Towers Suites in 1 bedroom, 2 nights in Lima Peru, and 6 nights Machu Picchu tour - standard hotel rooms for the last 2
Las Vegas to Tahiti - 4 nights at Polo Towers Suites in 1 bedroom and 6 nights in Tahiti in Standard Hotel Room
Las Vegas & Vancouver to Calgary, via rail - 4 nights at Polo Towers Suites in 1 bedroom and 5 nights Rocky Mountaineer Journey in Railway Car and Standard Hotel Room

You have one year to use them.  They tell you that it is a much better value to use the trip within the 1 year you have, otherwise, they convert to points that have to be used the following year.  It is better value to use the trip than to use the points for accommodations.  Each trip has retain value up to a certain dollar value.  The most expensive are dollar value up to $8,500.  Lowest dollar values are around $1,000.


----------



## mattie2go (Jan 25, 2019)

Hi All,
New here and also to timeshare.  Bought Develop. Points!! (In hind sight--- AM SUCH AN IDIOT-- should've did more research!!!)  I am also wondering about this. I think it is called a "Dream Vacation".  I got last February.  Didn't have time to use it last year.  Do I have to travel before Feb or do I have to book it by Feb?


----------



## applepie (Jan 25, 2019)

mattie2go said:


> Hi All,
> New here and also to timeshare.  Bought Develop. Points!! (In hind sight--- AM SUCH AN IDIOT-- should've did more research!!!)  I am also wondering about this. I think it is called a "Dream Vacation".  I got last February.  Didn't have time to use it last year.  Do I have to travel before Feb or do I have to book it by Feb?


You have to travel by your February date.  If you bought it February 15th, then you need to complete travel by then.  How many points did you buy?  What vacation are you thinking about going with?


----------



## mattie2go (Jan 26, 2019)

applepie said:


> You have to travel by your February date.  If you bought it February 15th, then you need to complete travel by then.  How many points did you buy?  What vacation are you thinking about going with?



The 25,000pts.  I don't have vacation until Nov.  I'll call them and see if I can go in Nov.  If I can't, You said they convert to points right?, Might have to take a points.  I was thinking of the one that we stay in a resort in Florida and then leave for a cruise, forgot to where. 

I live in TX, so maybe points would be better so I can take more weekend trips (I usually have fri-sun off)


----------



## applepie (Jan 26, 2019)

If you can't use the dream vacation, then they will allow you to use your points the next calendar year.  They likely expire 12/31/2020.  Your contract will say that.


----------



## mattie2go (Jan 26, 2019)

Thanks, I'll take a look at my contract later.


----------

